# Need suggestions for cities with good accessibility



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello, I'm a retired single woman and use a walker for balance issues. I'm considering spending at least six months in Mexico and would appreciate any ideas about cities that might be easiest to navigate. I spent six months in Guatemala and loved it, but the cobblestones and narrow elevated sidewalks made walking a challenge. I'd prefer to be in a larger city with public transportation and affordable housing near the city center. I like cooler weather, but found the altitude in San Cristobal and Mexico City, two of my favorite places, also somewhat challenging. Im not concerned about being near a lot of expats, but would like access to medical care and direct flights to the US. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Where was it in Guatemala that you loved so much ? I think the only place with direct flights from there to the US would be Guatemala City ?

Direct flights to the US really isn't specific enough. You really need to say where you want to get to. Even from Mexico City often times you have to go through Dallas or Houston. And - what about the taxi / bus ride to get to the airport ? For example - we have a 20 minute taxi ride to get to the bus terminal. Then we have an 1.5 bus ride to get to the airport in Mexico City.

We live near a medium sized Mexican city and although we like to visit the city center/zocalo area from time to time - I would never want to live there. And the only form of public transportation are taxis and buses. The city is extremely hilly.

We have spent a good bit of time on the Mexico City metro and I can't remember ever seeing someone with a walker.


----------



## MrNeal (Apr 7, 2017)

I tend to agree, the unevenness of the sidewalks, cobbles, streets, curbs is challenging even for me.
I've been to Mexico something like a dozen times over the years. 
Touristy areas will have put more time and effort into making it easier to navigate, but that's the exception, what about using a type of slider/glider with nice big wheels?

Seriously, the uneven surfaces are far more prevalent throughout Mexico, than the States.
I think Oaxaca City is lovely, and the historic district is gorgeous, you can google oaxaca night historic district, and see exactly what I'm talking about. it's Extrordinarily well lit, and tourist friendly.


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for your response. No, Guatemala was not direct. Flight from Mexico City to Guatemala City, shared van to Antigua and Panajachel. And I don't think I'd tackle the Mexico City Metro. I was hoping for a city large enough to have a direct flight to a western US city, where transferring would be easier. Thanks also for mentioning the hills; flat would be important. I've been living in Nice, France, and there are many positives: wonderful weather, easy tram system, lots of parks and broad sidewalks. If roe French election makes staying more difficult, I want to have some alternative, but I realize no place is perfect.


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks, Ive been to Oaxaca and it's been one of the cities I e considered for a long time. I have a narrow circular staircase to navigate down in Nice but when I leave will get an all-terrain device that should work well on the surfaces. I'm goi g to follow your suggestion and get more information about the historic district. Thanks again.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Susanmarie44 said:


> Thanks for your response. No, Guatemala was not direct. Flight from Mexico City to Guatemala City, shared van to Antigua and Panajachel. And I don't think I'd tackle the Mexico City Metro. I was hoping for a city large enough to have a direct flight to a western US city, where transferring would be easier. Thanks also for mentioning the hills; flat would be important. I've been living in Nice, France, and there are many positives: wonderful weather, easy tram system, lots of parks and broad sidewalks. If roe French election makes staying more difficult, I want to have some alternative, but I realize no place is perfect.


I'm having some trouble understanding what exactly are your requirements. On one hand you like the 'tram' in France but you don't like the metro in Mexico City ? Neither Antigua not Lake Atitlan are anywhere near being large population areas - yet you liked them. If you like Antigua - you should consider Teopoztlan Morelos. Someone on this forum lives there at least part-time. Good luck !


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> I'm having some trouble understanding what exactly are your requirements. On one hand you like the 'tram' in France but you don't like the metro in Mexico City ? Neither Antigua not Lake Atitlan are anywhere near being large population areas - yet you liked them. If you like Antigua - you should consider Teopoztlan Morelos. Someone on this forum lives there at least part-time. Good luck !


If I had mobility problems, I wouldn't considering depending on the Mexico City metro either. Too many tunnels to traverse, stairs to climb and escalators to deal with. No doubt the tram system in Nice is a much pleasanter way to get around.

One of our forum members spends part of the year in Tepoztlán, Morelos. Tepotzotlán is a town in the State of Mexico about 40 kilometers northeast of Mexico City.


----------



## MrNeal (Apr 7, 2017)

Another option maybe, arranging a regular driver, or developing a good relationship with a cab company, I drove a cab in my town years ago, and well known regulars, were generally, nice to deal with.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Much of the Lake Chapala area is easy to navigate with a walker. Many retired people with some mobility problems live here already. Lots of taxis and buses available. Guadalajara international airport is about 40 minutes from most Lakeside towns. The weather is just about ideal; there are several flat walking malecons next to the lake and the people are friendly.
Downside: cobblestone streets. Many "fallen women".


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

I can't find the article now, but I remember reading that Puerta Vallarta had undertaken a project to renovate its sidewalks, so that in many areas narrow, uneven, and dangerous sidewalks have been replaced with wide, flat, smooth surfaces. PV does not meet your wish for a cool climate, however. (Nor will any coastal city.) There was a similar project in Mazatlan, but I'm not sure if it was the malecon only (about 7 miles), or extended into other areas, as well.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Much of the Lake Chapala area is easy to navigate with a walker. Many retired people with some mobility problems live here already. Lots of taxis and buses available. Guadalajara international airport is about 40 minutes from most Lakeside towns. The weather is just about ideal; there are several flat walking malecons next to the lake and the people are friendly.
> Downside: cobblestone streets. Many "fallen women".


A few years ago, I spent a pleasant week in Chapala. I enjoyed my time there except for the horrible cobbled streets! I have no mobility problems, but whenever I had to make my way over the large bumps in the streets (aka cobblestones), I worried about falling, especially if it was raining.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

So you had the "opportunity" to meet our clobberstones, eh? They're no worse than most Mexican towns. In San Miguel, they had those flat smooth things which were okay except when it rained and then.........look out!
Oh, but it's SO QUAINT! Bah, Humbug.

They did do something recently to help the less mobile amongst us: They smoothed down most downtown corners in Ajijic, at least, to allow easy traveling for wheelchairs and walkers.

I never thought I'd love concrete and asphalt. That was then.


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks again for taking the time to respond, as well as the helpful ideas. I think I need to visit a few places to get a better idea which might be easier, and then try one for a longer period. I had considered Oaxaca, PV and Mazatlan, and I'm glad to read your positive comments.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Most of the cobblestones are in Ajijic but still, Chapala is better if sure footed


----------



## MrNeal (Apr 7, 2017)

Susanmarie44 said:


> Thanks again for taking the time to respond, as well as the helpful ideas. I think I need to visit a few places to get a better idea which might be easier, and then try one for a longer period. I had considered Oaxaca, PV and Mazatlan, and I'm glad to read your positive comments.



Photos were last summer, during la Guelaguetza, week long festival, (highly recommended) in Oaxaca, showing the cobblestones, in the Historical District, I discovered by trial and error, if you center yourself on one of the darker, long rectangle stretches of stone, they're much more level and even, easier to walk on, 
you can still look all around, like a genuine tourist, and not break your neck.










this photo, shows how the top face of the stone can be a little bit uneven, for a walker.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Most people living in Oaxaca do not live in the historical district so you may want to narrow down the area where you would live in Oaxaca before making a decision.


----------

